# The Great Quote Pyramid



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the plan-

Simply quote the poster above without putting any (or much, at least) text to follow. If we work diligently, we can build a pyramid that would make Giza jealous and the ancient Isrealites proud.

Theognome


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Here's the plan-
> 
> Simply quote the poster above without putting any (or much, at least) text to follow. If we work diligently, we can build a pyramid that would make Giza jealous and the ancient Isrealites proud.
> 
> Theognome



Like this?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the plan-
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



acrophobic


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


Waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



am not


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



Is so.

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 10:14:27 EST-----

Oh, no fair! The code is restricting the pyramid!!!

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 10:16:40 EST-----

A cool pyramid would look like this-



1 said:


> 1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 said:
> ...



Theognome


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 28, 2009)

PB folly quashed.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> PB folly quashed.



Only this particular folly. Most of our follies, especially theological ones, go on unchecked.

Theognome


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> reformed trucker said:
> 
> 
> > PB folly quashed.
> ...



Where is supervision when you need it?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 28, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > reformed trucker said:
> ...



How was the pyramid squashed? It looked the same in both to me.


----------



## Berean (Mar 28, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Where is supervision when you need it?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> reformed trucker said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



The code limits quote depth to no more than three deep. To make the big pyramid, I had to manually add the quotes.

Theognome


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 28, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> reformed trucker said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Quash: To put down or supress forcibly and completely.

The Matrix seems to be able to limit our number of consecutive quotes.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > reformed trucker said:
> ...



Ah. I see--it drops off the oldest one each time.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, I should go to bed like I said I was going to do! Now, I"m a dizzy blonde just looking at this


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it goes you are a dizzy blond (period)


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 29, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...



I wanna play...I`ve no real life, this is a sad testimony


----------



## Zenas (Mar 29, 2009)

I fear for the sanity of some of you.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 29, 2009)

I do to, for the most of us on this board


----------

